# Cliteracy!



## bewilderness (Jun 11, 2013)

Fascinating concept:

http://sophiawallace.tumblr.com/post/33308221940/cliteracy

There's an interview with her on YouTube, as well. Brave woman.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Anon Pink (Jan 17, 2013)

It's about time!


----------



## ScarletBegonias (Jun 26, 2012)

Bravo!!


----------



## ocotillo (Oct 17, 2011)

Academic qualifications don't cover the subject. --Curious what my wife and daughter would think.


----------

